# snowing in indy



## jweigle (Dec 22, 2004)

snowing in Indy today and again this weekend


----------



## HoosierPlow (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope it snows a ton this weekend here in Indy. I am sick of that plow sitting around doing nothing. Time to make some money!!!!!!!


----------



## kfish (Nov 9, 2005)

*Indy*

yeah, but when's it going to be cold enough to do anything? You know that Indiana weather.....


----------



## HoosierPlow (Nov 29, 2005)

That's true in Indiana. 30 one day with snow then 60 the next. That's why every one get sick so eazy around here. To bad I didn't live up by the lakes. Then you get good snow.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's pretty much all ours amounted to just west of Indy yesterday (Dec 1 05) We can only hope that storm tracks alittle farther north or we'll likely end up with a rain/snow event and wont mount to anything.

All_Clear


----------

